
Blueberry Farm Uses Lasers to Scare Off Hungry Birds - jamesdftx
https://spectrum.ieee.org/tech-talk/green-tech/conservation/blueberry-farm-uses-lasers-to-scare-off-hungry-birds
======
jamesdftx
Related article from March this year [0].

[0]
[https://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/optoelectronics/lic...](https://spectrum.ieee.org/semiconductors/optoelectronics/licehunting-
underwater-drone-protects-salmon-with-lasers)

